# grand stand help



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I was thinking about trying to build some grand stands. Like the ones that you guys have on your tracks, and was wondering if anyone can that has one, can give me some of the measurements. lenght, width, height, and seat width and spacing. Thanks for your help
Bill


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Drop Me a email I have a word doc with a Grandstand. I am sure you'd be happy with it...One of the guys on the board had it on his site in Corel format ( Sorry I forgot who. ) and one of the friendly bunch here converted it for me. ( And no I haven't hmm gotten 'round2it yet..lol..

Dave


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

email sent. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

coach61 said:


> Drop Me a email I have a word doc with a Grandstand. I am sure you'd be happy with it...One of the guys on the board had it on his site in Corel format ( Sorry I forgot who. ) and one of the friendly bunch here converted it for me. ( And no I haven't hmm gotten 'round2it yet..lol..
> 
> Dave


That may have been the AFX grandstand plans I made a while back. I made them in Corel but never put the links to the converted GIF files on my site. 

This might be what you were looking for- (?)

http://www.planetofspeed.com/slots/AFX_Grandstand_plans_pg1.gif
http://www.planetofspeed.com/slots/AFX_Grandstand_plans_pg2.gif
http://www.planetofspeed.com/slots/AFX_Grandstand_plans_pg3.gif

-Scott V.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

That is what I am looking for but I didn't see any dimensions?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Doh! I finally understand it. They are scale drawings


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes you should be able to print them out at 1:1. Dimensioning all that could take some time though the original Corel drawing should have it all to some extent. I built one of them and posted pictures here a while back so maybe try a search to find them. They look just like the originals. :thumbsup: 

-Scott


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks Scott, Those are what I was looking for. Now with a few changes I think I can make some for the corners too.

Bill


----------

